# Step-back Hutch



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

This is what results when you make two of everything BUT don't put together the second one until a year later.
All the mortises and tenons are made, the cove molding (not cut to length) and all parts (I think!)
Of course there are no instructions, since I made up the plan myself.

Now I have to figure out what goes where. 

~Julie~


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Julie, if you can't remember where all the pieces go, at least you have something to show off when you have visitors.... "Look how hard I've been working. Just look at the dadoes, rabbits, etc that I've cut."


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Julie said:


> This is what results when you make two of everything BUT don't put together the second one until a year later.
> All the mortises and tenons are made, the cove molding (not cut to length) and all parts (I think!)
> Of course there are no instructions, since I made up the plan myself.
> 
> ...


Julie,

It sounds like you missed one teeny-weeny really important step in the plans.. writing them down! (Note to self: try not to do this too many more times yourself!) :blink:

Jim


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Brian- Good idea!
Jim - it just seemed so obvious at the time!

hahaha

~Julie`


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie,
After such a long time, I wonder if the pieces will still fit together? I would imagine there has been a lot of wood movement since they were milled. Good luck on the re-assembly and be sure to post a pic of the finished product.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes, George, I did find that the sliding dovetails in the upper shelves were too wide for their slots. I had to shave them off a bit with chisels and smooth them with sandpaper to get them to fit. That's really all I've done so far. Of course I will not have trouble putting it together, I was joking about being confused about it. But it really is just a pile of many pieces!

I'm hoping Harry doesn't see this post, because he is going to insist that I take photos of the steps of putting it together.

~Julie~


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Anything like this one?

Step-Back Cupboard


I'm working on milling the pieces this week.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, actually bigger, with drawers, and made in two pieces, but similar.

Here is the first one I made last year (not a great photo). It is painted with milk paint, distressed, the back panelling and top is stained. This one I think will just be stained.

~Julie~


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Looks like a nice project. Good luck on the re-assembly.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Julie said:


> Well, actually bigger, with drawers, and made in two pieces, but similar.
> 
> Here is the first one I made last year (not a great photo). It is painted with milk paint, distressed, the back panelling and top is stained. This one I think will just be stained.
> 
> ~Julie~


Neato keen! :yes4:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Julie said:


> This is what results when you make two of everything BUT don't put together the second one until a year later.
> All the mortises and tenons are made, the cove molding (not cut to length) and all parts (I think!)
> Of course there are no instructions, since I made up the plan myself.
> 
> ...


Julie 

I hope you can work it all out. The first one was great.

James


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry you can't remember how it goes, but the one that was done is a very nice piece of furniture. What wood species did you use in your project? How are you going to finish the second one? If you get a chance post your shop I would love to see it.



Julie said:


> Well, actually bigger, with drawers, and made in two pieces, but similar.
> 
> Here is the first one I made last year (not a great photo). It is painted with milk paint, distressed, the back panelling and top is stained. This one I think will just be stained.
> 
> ~Julie~


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Hello

I am really not having trouble putting the new one together. I am starting with the top section which is completely separate from the bottom. The thing that I found funny was here was this pile of pieces with no notes or stickers on them saying what they were and what went where. But because I do have the first one to look at and measure off of, and because I did design the plan myself (I saw a photo of a hutch in a country book and pretty much copied what was in the picture, except changed the top somewhat). I also have a detailed cutting list of the piece sizes, so it's just a matter of matching all that up.

The hutch is made of pine, I believe the second one will be stained and coated with poly. 

Thanks for the interest.

~Julie~

P.S. for Gerry, I have my old shop posted here under workshops, but I am in the middle of moving into my brand new one... it's 20' x 40'. I will post some workshop build photos if anyone is interested.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Julie, if you don't mind sharing some photos, I would definitely be interested in seeing those. It is a slow-burn project of mine...I am using about a third of a two car garage right now for my woodworking, so to say a bit "cramped." I would like to eventually build a shop in the back (we have about 3/4 acre to work with). The goal would be to complete over the next 5 to 10 years and have the loan paid off before retirement. Then I can focus on woodworking without this annoying day job thing


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Big shop.*

[QUOTE

P.S. for Gerry, I have my old shop posted here under workshops, but I am in the middle of moving into my brand new one... it's 20' x 40'. I will post some workshop build photos if anyone is interested.[/QUOTE]

20' x 40' thats great Julie. We want pictures.:yes4: Got to keep Harry happy and maybe get him off my back.:shout:Thanks.:happy:


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

For anyone interested in seeing my new shop I have posted it here:

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/14681-julies-shop-build.html

Eat your hearts out guys!! 

~Julie~


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I forgot to post the final product. I finished it awhile ago. 
~Julie~
follow your heart woodworking


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW Julie.... that turned out AWESOME! 

I wish I had some of your talent


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

At the risk of being repetitive, AWESOME, Julie. Maybe someday I will have the level of talent you have now.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Julie sorry for slipping missed both posts this one and your shop build both are amazing hope all is well with you. Miss our chats. You keep it up with your wood working you are doing great.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great improvement over the first one Julie. This one is outstanding.
When can you post some pics of the new workshop?
Never did see any pics of the inside of the old shop, but I'm sure it is nowhere as nice as the new one.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Well, I can't add anything to what's already been said... simply fantastic.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful work, Julie...


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the kind responses.

Can you help me out? I posted three photos and they were there in the preview, now I only see two. Do you all see two or three? If two, what happened to the third one?

~Julie~


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

All three are there on my computer, Julie..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Three on mine too, Julie.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW that really turned out beautiful! I really like that finish! Suits the piece to a T.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Julie, all three superb photos of your awesome work show up on my computer, both in the post itself and as the usual click to enlarge form. FYI I use a Mac and so am probably in the minority.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Exquisite work Julie !
Great Job !


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I am blogging about the build of my step-back hutch, which now I am calling a Buffet Hutch, for no known reason!

For many of you, this will be too simplified, but hopefully some of you will join me:

follow your heart woodworking: Buffet Hutch - Part one- Drawing up the plans

~Julie~


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Great job Julie! I really enjoyed reading your blog and looking through your website.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent Julie! I'll keep watching!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Very good Julie. You do excellent and inspiring work. I will also keep watching.
What have you done to deal with the expansion and contractionof the back? Inote they are made up of multiple parallel pieces. Are they glued with a glue joint, tongue and groove etc? Is there an invisible counterpart to rail and stiles on the back?


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom, the back of the top hutch part is made of separate ship-lapped boards. They are nailed in the center only (no glue) and are able to expand and contract. The back of the bottom, buffet part is plywood, which shouldn't move.

~Julie~


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Julie, thanks very much. I really am in awe of your work, and I intend to follow you blog.

~Tom~


----------



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

jmg1017 said:


> Great job Julie! I really enjoyed reading your blog and looking through your website.


So do I . Don't stop doing what your ding because I love it!!!!
Thanks Julie .


----------

